# My beloved Ki is gone



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

My dearly beloved Ki has gone on to wait for me at the bridge. He was born (literally) into my hands and throughout his life, I only had to extend a hand and there he was. He was everything a German Shepard should be.

He died peacefully in my arms. He was almost 14.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

I am sorry for you loss. 

RIP Ki


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

SO sorry for your loss

may he rest in peace


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

That's a good long run, which of course means it will be at least
twice as long before it only makes you smile to remember!

Be good to yourself.

We've all been there. Our thoughts are with you!


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh I am so sorry! But what a great long life he had with you!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

So sorry for your loss. May he rest in peace.


----------



## JakesDogs (Jun 4, 2008)

I am so sorry to learn of your loss.


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm so sorry to for your loss of Ki. Is he the dog in your avatar? He looks so handsome and sweet.

Rest in peace, Ki.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry you lost your dear Ki, he sounds like he was a great friend. 








Rest in peace Ki, may you run free at the Bridge.


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Sorry for your loss...............







Ki


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am sure that it feels like a big piece of you is missing when you reach out and he is not there.

All dogs, fosters and forevers, will be hugged a little longer and harder tonight as we wish Ki a safe journey to the Bridge. 

Please know that you are in our thoughts.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Ki. I know you shared many wonderful times together and hope you will take comfort in the memories of those times.


----------



## Northof60 (Feb 15, 2009)

HUGS

I lost my beloved shepherd of 11 years in Oct and I still miss her. We have a puppy who is a joy but I still miss Kizzie too.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear of your loss. 14 years is what I would have only dreamed of having with Pooh. He's romping with Poohbear and the others now and will be looking after you from the spirit world. I'll keep you in my prayers.


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

<span style='font-family: Comic Sans MS'> </span> I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## chruby (Sep 21, 2005)

So sorry for your loss. Fourteen years is a nice long life but it does not make it any easier to lose him.


----------



## Rhena (Jan 30, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Having a 14yr+ old myself, I can understand how your lives have woven toghether in a bond that's stronger than death.
Run free Ki but not so far as to miss one special day.

Someone sent this in an email this morning to me, and so I will pass it on to you-
"A man and his dog were walking along a road. The man was enjoying the
scenery, when it suddenly occurred to him that he was dead.

He remembered dying, and that the dog walking beside him had been
dead for years. He wondered where the road was leading them. After a while, they came to a high, white stone wall along one side of the road. It looked like fine marble.. At the top of a long hill, it was broken by a tall arch that glowed in the sunlight.

When he was standing before it he saw a magnificent gate in the arch that looked like mother-of-pearl, and the street that led to the gate looked like pure gold. He and the dog walked toward the gate, and as he got closer, he saw a man at a desk to one side.
When he was close enough, he called out, 'Excuse me, where are we?' 
'This is Heaven, sir,' the man answered.

'Wow! Would you happen to have some water?' the man asked.
'Of course, sir. Come right in, and I'll have some ice water brought right up.' The man gestured, and the gate began to open.

'Can my friend,' gesturing toward his dog, 'come in, too?' the traveler asked.
'I'm sorry, sir, but we don't accept pets.' 

The man thought a moment and then turned back toward the road and continued the way he had been going with his dog.

After another long walk, and at the top of another long hill, he came to a dirt road leading through a farm gate that looked as if it had never been closed. There was no fence.

As he approached the gate, he saw a man inside, leaning against a tree and reading a book. 'Excuse me!' he called to the man.

'Do you have any water?' 'Yeah, sure, there's a pump over there, come on in.' 
'How about my friend here?' the traveler gestured to the dog.

'There should be a bowl by the pump.'

They went through the gate, and sure enough, there was an old-fashioned hand pump with a bowl beside it.

The traveler filled the water bowl and took a long drink himself, then he gave some to the dog.

When they were full, he and the dog walked back toward the man who was standing by the tree.

'What do you call this place?' the traveler asked.

'This is Heaven,' he answered. 

'Well, that's confusing,' the traveler said. 'The man down the road said that was Heaven, too.'

'Oh, you mean the place with the gold street and pearly gates? Nope. That's ****.'
'Doesn't it make you mad for them to use your name like that?' 

'No, we're just happy that they screen out the folks who would leave their best friends behind.' "

You are still remembered, you are still important, you are still loved-
God bless you in this hardest of times.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Ki


----------



## Sashmom (Jun 5, 2002)

So sorry to hear of your loss, no matter what age it is so hard to 
lose them. 
RIP Ki


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

I am so sorry. Having lost a 15 year old and a 13 yar old in the past year, I understand the emptiness in your heart.

May that be soon filled with memories of alll the wonderful times in the last 14 years with your Ki.


----------



## Dogrunner (Oct 27, 2006)

Thank you all so very much for your kind thoughts and prayers.


----------

